

SynopsiTV Open to Developers - jurajpelikan
http://blog.synopsi.tv/post/54501392141/synopsitv-open-to-developers?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=blog

======
kamilafsar
How does this compare with
[http://www.themoviedb.org/](http://www.themoviedb.org/)?

~~~
vl4kn0
TMDb only allows you to browse different movies based on the parameters you
already know. SynopsiTV on the other hand, will recommend movies and TV shows
based on the movies you've already seen and rated. Simply put, TMDb is just a
database whereas SynopsiTV is your personal recommendation system.

